# Cauliflower LEAVES



## Calamala

I searched the forum and other site and they say cauliflower is not a good choice for diet, but I was wondering about the green leaves that surrounds the head of cauliflower?? Any advice?


----------



## Calamala

Well I did some more research and found out leaves were ok to eat, so I broke a little up. He did not like it!! He took a bite, spit it out and walked away from it. So I gave him Hibiscus and he gobbled that up. So I answered my own question, yes it is ok to give but may not like.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Sometimes I would get some cauliflower in a box of mixed veggies from the store, the only ones to eat it were the adult mountain tortoises,and they were pretty picky eaters when it came to things that were not a part of their regular diet. they sniffed it a long time before taking a taste.I don't remember ever getting cauliflower leaves though. Len


----------



## Yvonne G

I feed everything to my tortoises. They occasionally eat egg plant and cauliflower. Not to say its a staple, but its edible and I feed it.


----------

